# Cam belt for ARTO 2.8jtd



## stirlingtri

I wish to have the cam belt changed on my 2004 arto 69GL. It has the 2.8JTD fiat engine. The garage that serviced the vehicle and gave it it's MOT is not happy to carry out this work because of the restricted access and the amount of kit that would need to be removed to carry out this task. They will do it but only at great cost.

Does anyone know of a reputible firm in Central Scotland that would carry out this work and any indications of cost?

Thanks in advance.

AP


----------



## gaspode

Hi

Unable to help you with a garage in Scotland but I can tell you that your current garage is talking complete twaddle.

I had a cambelt replaced on my Arto last year by my trusty mobile technician. He'd never done an "A" class before but he managed it fine in my yard with no workshop facilities, no special tools and without major dismantling other than removing the engine mount which I believe is necessary even on a normal cab. He started at 9am and was finished by 1pm - and in this time he also did some basic service work too.

I would expect any repairer to take the rough with the smooth, if they're not prepared to do the more difficult jobs I certainly wouldn't let them do the easy profitable jobs either.


----------



## cmautoservices

Hi

We do them but are based in lancaster

Regards Mark


----------



## b16duv

I use Wilson brothers in Markinch, have always been straight with me.

A timing belt kit is £80.00ish from my local trade factor.

David


----------



## Lyners

Same engine, & were down in Peebles, & got it done locally, ask if you want the details.Been very happy with the garage.


----------



## camallison

I can echo Gaspode's experience - had mine done on Wednesday this week - 2.8jtd engine. Local garage did it in around 4 hours and the final bill including VAT was £212 - that included some other minor work too.

Colin


----------



## owl129

can not help with garage in your area but as the others I had mine done last week for 240 all included, there were a few curses from underneath when being done, as you would not believe how close Hymer have put the superstructure to the base veh but as was mentioned the garage should (if good) take the rough with the smooth.

regards

Paul


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

We had the cam belt aux belt and fuel filter changed on our 2004 2.8.jtd £301. Not a bad price for the canterbury.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan


----------



## Hymer007

Hi Gaspode.

I'm in Surrey at the moment and would really appreciate the name of a good recommended mobile autotechnician to do my cambelt on a Hymer. Do you think you could let me know your man's details?



gaspode said:


> Hi
> 
> Unable to help you with a garage in Scotland but I can tell you that your current garage is talking complete twaddle.
> 
> I had a cambelt replaced on my Arto last year by my trusty mobile technician. He'd never done an "A" class before but he managed it fine in my yard with no workshop facilities, no special tools and without major dismantling other than removing the engine mount which I believe is necessary even on a normal cab. He started at 9am and was finished by 1pm - and in this time he also did some basic service work too.
> 
> I would expect any repairer to take the rough with the smooth, if they're not prepared to do the more difficult jobs I certainly wouldn't let them do the easy profitable jobs either.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Hymer007

Apologies but I'm away marshalling the Newbury Show at the moment and haven't got his details, he'll only travel within a few miles of the Aldershot area, doesn't need to go any further from home. If you're at that end of Surrey, send me a PM and I'll let you have his number when we get back next week.


----------



## Hymer007

Thanks Gaspode - that would be great! I'm mobile at the moment so Aldersht wouldn't be a problem.

I hope you have a great show


----------

